# Shimano Curado CU-200G7 Anti-Reverse Pawl



## ClearLakeClayt

Finished up cleaning a buddy's 200G7, but having issues with the anti-reverse pawl. My 200B greenies don't have AR Pawls, so I was not familiar with them. During disassembly, it fell out onto my towel, so I wasn't familiar with how it went back in. Turns out it really only fits one way, so thought I had it sorted. But when I got her all back together and tightened down on the drag, the reel felt and sounded like mung, all ratchety and noisy. Loosened the drag and it went away. I must have disassembled that reel five more times before I just took the dang AR Pawl out. Couldn't figure out what it did anyway. Reel felt great, smooth as butter and everything worked great. Put the pawl back in, same issue.

Fearful that the pawl was necessary for something, I took it up the Gulf Freeway to my buddies at a major fishing store. They kind of looked sheepish and said they just remove the dang thing, that it's in there as a backup to the roller clutch bearing, and that you shouldn't ever need it unless you're fighting a 30# fish and your roller clutch bearing fails. Yes! So unless I hear to the contrary, I have a spare AR Pawl, part number BNT2404 if anyone needs one...

Will be interested in the response from Dan and others on the history of this addition to the Curado design.


----------



## Dipsay

Leave it out...no biggie


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Thanks, Dip. Will be fun to see what Dan has to say when he gets back to work on Monday...


----------



## Basswhippa

He won't miss it unless the main ar bearing fails, in which case he will need another anyway. How do you like the G7 compared to your beloved B's. My family has 5 200E Citicas and a couple of 200E Curados. As good as they are, I have 1 perfect 200E. It is super smooth on par with the old 200B's. I have two that are really acceptable and nice, just not as smooth as the perfect one. Then I have one reel that is kind of geary. It really doesn't feel that good to me. My poor 14 year old boy has a 200E that he bought new from Cabelas and feels like a coffee grinder. He spent hard earned money on it. It also had the anti reverse pawl whinning or rattling and we sent it in for repair. We also paid $25 for a cleaning but it still is rough. I was hoping they would notice and put in some new gears. At some point he'll probably buy another set of gears. 

I just bring this ups, as good as the E's are, they ain't squat to the 200B's in terms of retrieval smoothness. B's are silky. Out of 5 Citicas we bought new, two are geary, one so much a normal bass fisherman wouldn't use it. That would have never happened with the Greenies. I've got 4 of them, two Chronarch 100A's and about 6 or 7 calcuttas. Only one calcutta had a different somewhat geary feel. Just wondering about the G's. They seem kind of spotty when I have held them in stores. Some are good some are geary but I haven't held to many of them. What do you think of your friends?

Did you ever find the Holy Grail of reels, the CH100 SF?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

*Man, I had to take notes!*

What a great note. The G7 is fine now that I got that pawl out of there. It's smooth and casts fine, but I am not going to cheat on my six 200B wives! I figure, at 59, with three in action and three mint in the gun safe, I'm good for the duration. That's if Dan and his Shimano buddies can keep us in spare parts!

I am still tempted by that CH100SF, but lost interest for a while after those crazy eBay auctions. I'll get back in the chase. Maybe that knucklehead that was paying those outrageous prices for them is satiated... (BTW, good memory on my search - that was months ago...)

You should try pulling the AR pawl out of those noisy reels, if they have them, to see if it quiets them down. That was really messing up my buddies G7. It sounded like noisy gears but was the pawl. Once I pulled it out, smooth as silk.


----------



## Basswhippa

I really enjoy your posts. I love some of the reels you love. I don't have the SF but picked up a couple of regular Chronarchs and they are truly a step up even over the Curado B's. It's unbelievable how refined they are. They are so refined that when I retrieve a spinnerbait, all I feel is the thump of the blade in my palming side hand. You feel the blade thumping but do drag or gears or anything reel related. That is the ultimate reel. They blow todays Chronarchs/Curado E's away in terms of refinement. You might skip the reel cherry SF and get a regular Chronarch. Mint are pricey too but not nearly as bad. You could always get either with a ding and pay a whole lot less.

Thanks for the tip on the pawl. Pretty sure my sons 200E Citica is the gears. Shimano replaced the pawl. It still grinds.


----------



## Rawpower

What do you mean when you refer to them as GEARY? Do you mean they are not as smooth when you Turn the handle?


----------



## Scumfrog

I don't know if this applies in every reel with a rough retrieve,but my citica felt bad and I thought it might be gears,I flushed the pinion bearing and relubed and that made it money


----------



## Basswhippa

Rawpower, yes not smooth at all. It almost is like the gears have problems. Scumfrog, that is interesting. My sons reel has been cleaned by Shimano and it still had the problem, and it is much worse than the one I have. I might try what what you did by flushing the pinion bearing. Pinion bearing, not gear.... Right?


----------



## george.maness86

The pinion bearing could cause rough retrieve and noise and as far as the AR pawl leave it out. The roller clutch has more then enough to keep the reel from going backwards with as little of drag as there is on a baitcaster.


----------



## Basswhippa

Thanks George. I'm going to give it a look. I installed all the driveshaft bearings I got from you and man, I feel like I have reels that will last a lifetime with awesome performance with just normal maintenance.


----------



## Basswhippa

Popped the spools out of the two rough reels. My sons looked ok on the front side. Mine however was covered with excess grease. probably 20% of the bearing isn't visible due to grease. Assuming I can get it out an clean it would you use light oil or heavy oil on that bearing? I asked George to pack my driveshaft bearing with grease but that is a 
different location.


----------



## Bantam1

You can use grease or oil on the pinion support bearing. It does not affect casting, but too heavy of grease will make the reel feel sluggish.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Finished up cleaning a buddy's 200G7, but having issues with the anti-reverse pawl. My 200B greenies don't have AR Pawls, so I was not familiar with them...
> 
> Will be interested in the response from Dan and others on the history of this addition to the Curado design.


So, Dan, any feedback on the pawl?


----------



## Scumfrog

Basswhippa said:


> Popped the spools out of the two rough reels. My sons looked ok on the front side. Mine however was covered with excess grease. probably 20% of the bearing isn't visible due to grease. Assuming I can get it out an clean it would you use light oil or heavy oil on that bearing? I asked George to pack my driveshaft bearing with grease but that is a
> different location.


I don't know if it's right or wrong but what I did was put a tiny bit of shimano star drag grease and the bantam oil and made a little cocktail and shot it in there with a small syringe.I took the shield off one side when I flushed it.They come off pretty easy with a needle if you find the split end and pry it out.It's worked great for months now.


----------



## Bantam1

I would go ahead and pull it out. I do not run them in my personal reels with exception of the Curado 300. Your cocktail will be fine. We do the same in repair for several other things. That is pretty much what the bearing uses stock.


----------

